# دروس في مقاومة المواد (Strength of Material)



## دكتور صلاح (18 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
اسهاما في التعليم والتطوير العلمي والمعرفي لطلبة كلية الهندسة والمهندسين والذين فاتهم او نسوا الكثير من اساسيات علم مقاومة المواد فقد قررت ان اقوم بنشر دورس تفصيلية لهذا العلم المهم في مجال الهندسة المدنية عسا الله يوفقني في اكماله خدمة للمسلمين ولكافة الطلبة والمهندسين.

مع اعتذاري منكم اذا كان هناك انقطاع وذلك لضيق الوقت.

الدروس سوف تاتي تباعا في الاوقات القادمة ان شاء الله....


----------



## Abo Fares (18 أكتوبر 2008)

دكتور صلاح قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> اسهاما في التعليم والتطوير العلمي والمعرفي لطلبة كلية الهندسة والمهندسين والذين فاتهم او نسوا الكثير من اساسيات علم مقاومة المواد فقد قررت ان اقوم بنشر دورس تفصيلية لهذا العلم المهم في مجال الهندسة المدنية عسا الله يوفقني في اكماله خدمة للمسلمين ولكافة الطلبة والمهندسين.
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أهلاً بك دكتور صلاح.. هي خطوة أولى طيبة، بل رائعة منك.. 

أشكرك جزيل الشكر نيابة عن إدارة الملتقى، وأتمنى أن تكون هذه الخطوة بداية قوية لمثل هذا النوع من المواضيع التعليمية، والتي سأحاول مع الزملاء المشرفين في هذا القسم على وضعها في باب جديد مخصص لهذا النوع من المواضيع في خطة الأرشفة القادمة..

وتقبل تحيـــــــــاتي وتقديري..


----------



## mnci (18 أكتوبر 2008)

دكتور صلاح نتمنى ان تستمر معنا فى المنتدى وان يستمر عطائك لاخوانك فى المنتدى باذن الله


----------



## دكتور صلاح (27 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​انا جدا اسف على تاخري عليكم في اعطاءكم دروس في مقاومة المواد وذلك بسبب فقداني للدروس المكتوبه من قبلي من الحاسبة مما استدعاني للبدا بكتابتها مرة اخرى وفاءا بوعدي لتعم الفائدة للجميع وهذا هو الدرس الاول في المرفقات وسوف تاتي الدروس تباعا حال اكمال كتابة كل درس.


----------



## ماجدان (27 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
مرحبا دكتور صلاح 
جزاء الله خيرا 
ما شاء الله بدايه جيده رغم أن الملف المرفق معلوم بإذن الله لدى كل المهندسين لأنها كما حضرتك ذكرت من الأساسيات 
ولكنها فعلا البدايه 
جزاك الله خيرا 
وفى أنتظار التالى


----------



## إسلام علي (27 أكتوبر 2008)

دكتور صلاح قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> اسهاما في التعليم والتطوير العلمي والمعرفي لطلبة كلية الهندسة والمهندسين والذين فاتهم او نسوا الكثير من اساسيات علم مقاومة المواد فقد قررت ان اقوم بنشر دورس تفصيلية لهذا العلم المهم في مجال الهندسة المدنية عسا الله يوفقني في اكماله خدمة للمسلمين ولكافة الطلبة والمهندسين.
> 
> مع اعتذاري منكم اذا كان هناك انقطاع وذلك لضيق الوقت.
> ...





دكتور صلاح قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​انا جدا اسف على تاخري عليكم في اعطاءكم دروس في مقاومة المواد وذلك بسبب فقداني للدروس المكتوبه من قبلي من الحاسبة مما استدعاني للبدا بكتابتها مرة اخرى وفاءا بوعدي لتعم الفائدة للجميع وهذا هو الدرس الاول في المرفقات وسوف تاتي الدروس تباعا حال اكمال كتابة كل درس.


السلام عليكم
إطلعت على المرفق
حقيقة يا دكتور أنا عاجز عن التعبير
جزاك الله عنا خيراً
ولكم تمنيناً ان يشاركنا أساتذتنا في هذا الملتقى
ونكون سعداء بإستمرارية حضرتك معنا وزملاء حضرتك من الدكاتره في المجالات الأخرى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الماء (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا للدكتور صلاح الجهد المبذول منه وتذكيرنا بهذه المواضيع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للدكتور صلاح على هذه المحاضرات والتي اعادتني لمرحلة الدراسة الجامعه وحتى اسلوب الشرح والمصطلحات ( اتوقع انك تدرس في سوريا).
ولكن السؤال الذي كان يتبادر للذهن من ايام الدراسة للان ولدى كثير من المهندسين هي ربط المفاهيم في مقاومة المواد مع المفاهيم والحالات في الحياة العملية سواء في المنشأت الخرسانية او المعدنية 
1- فمعادلات التوازن هي معادلات التحليل الان الانشائي للمنشأ .
2- المساند او support والتي توجد في مقاومة المواد او الميكانيكا وللاسف الشديد يتخرج من الجامعة ولا يعرف ما هي في الحياة العملية وتطبيقاتها في المنشأت فمثلا
متدحرجة roller support
· ركيزة مفصلية hinged support
ركيزة مثبتة fixed support
3-ومن بعدها نأتي للحمل
ونفس الشيء تضيع المفاهيم بين مقاومة المواد والميكانيكا من جهة وبين المنشأت الخرسانية والمعدنية
Moment عزم
حمل مركز concentrated load
حمل مثلثي triangle load
حمل بشكل شبة منحرف trapezoid load
حمل موزع بانتظام distributed load​
فتل torsion load
وغيرها من الاحمال.
فالذي اتمناه عليك ان يتم ربط هذه المفاهيم بين مقاومة المواد من جهة والمنشات المعدنية والخرسانية بعضها ببعض وبذلك تضح الصورة اكثر ويكون الادراك اكثر لهذه المصطلحات والمعاني.
اعلم ان ذلك يحتاج الى جهد كبير وان شاء الله ستجد التعاون وساحاول ان اشارك بذلك بالامثلة والصور لربط هذه المفاهيم
مع جزيل احترامي وشكري وتقديري لكم وان انضمامك لمنتدى ملتقي المهندسين العرب لهو فخر لكل عضو منا .
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## ميرو كيمو (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ماجدان (28 أكتوبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشكر للدكتور صلاح على هذه المحاضرات والتي اعادتني لمرحلة الدراسة الجامعه وحتى اسلوب الشرح والمصطلحات ( اتوقع انك تدرس في سوريا).
> ولكن السؤال الذي كان يتبادر للذهن من ايام الدراسة للان ولدى كثير من المهندسين هي ربط المفاهيم في مقاومة المواد مع المفاهيم والحالات في الحياة العملية سواء في المنشأت الخرسانية او المعدنية
> ...


 
تمام جدا م. رزق 
فعلا حقيقه ما تقول 
بارك الله فيك وفى انتظاركم جميعا وفى انتظار الموضوع 

جزاك الله خيرا د.م. صلاح


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (28 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (29 أكتوبر 2008)

جهد مقدر وارجو ان يضاف الدرس القادم بتعديل الدرس الاول حتى لا يضطر الطالب للبحث عن كل التعليقات


----------



## بسام.م.ب (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## برنوتة (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووور وعن جد صارلي زمان ابحث عن دروس مماثلة,وسلمت يداك


----------



## tete321 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

جهد تشكر علية الدكتور صلاح

وان أوأيد المهندس رزق حجاوي في ربط المفاهيم النظرية و تطبيقاتها في الواقع فمثلا: hing support كيف يكون في الواقع و هل القواعد الارضية foundation تعتبر hing support أو fixed support . 
وجزاك اللة خير اخي دكتور صلاح


----------



## اسلام الكبير (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا للدكتور صلاح


----------



## هادي المهندس (1 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اهلا بك عضوا اخي الدكتور صلاح ونشكرك على هذه المبادره التي هي بالواقع مهمه تذكيريه غايه بالاهميه واتمنى ان تتواصل بالموضوع ولا يشغلك عنا شاغل ونحن ممتنين لك على الخطوه الجميله


----------



## هادي المهندس (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*تاييــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد واسهام*



رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للدكتور صلاح على هذه المحاضرات والتي اعادتني لمرحلة الدراسة الجامعه وحتى اسلوب الشرح والمصطلحات ( اتوقع انك تدرس في سوريا).
> ولكن السؤال الذي كان يتبادر للذهن من ايام الدراسة للان ولدى كثير من المهندسين هي ربط المفاهيم في مقاومة المواد مع المفاهيم والحالات في الحياة العملية سواء في المنشأت الخرسانية او المعدنية
> 1- فمعادلات التوازن هي معادلات التحليل الان الانشائي للمنشأ .
> ...



طبعا مشكورين جدا على هذه التذكره الجميله لاهم موضوع بالنسبه للمهندس المبتدا ولضم صوتي لك ونرفعه لاخ الدكتور كي يتم من خلاله توضيح هذه الامور ويعتبرها من الاولويات ونحن بدورنا سوف نفعل الموضوع كي ياخذ اهميته الواقعيه
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (1 نوفمبر 2008)

جزيت خيرا يادكتور


----------



## dnn (1 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

اوول شي انا عضوو جديد ومشكووور الدرس الحلوو اللي ينقط عسل 

ثااني شي انا عندي سؤال ؟ منب قاادر اجااوب عليه اذا ممكن مسااعده


----------



## وائل غربيه (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا يادكتور


----------



## hamzadehimi (3 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## omshazly (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم للمجهود


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (3 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وتمنياتي لجميع الأخوة في هذا الملتقى الغالي دوام الصحة والتوفيق .


----------



## الصكاك (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكر جزيل للدكتور صلاح 
وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## kotoz99 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد الف شكر ليك د. صلاح 
اتمنى تمتعنا دايما بدروسك المهمة دى 
بجد ربنا يباركلك ويجعل الجنة مثواك ومثوانا جميا


----------



## newbarcelonar (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا دكتور مجهود جميل


----------



## ايهاب صبري (29 نوفمبر 2008)

الاستاذ الدكتور صلاح 
اعتقد انه انت كنت استاذ في جامعة البصرة . انا في الحقيقة كنت احد طلابك. سؤالي اولا عن صحتك و اين انت في الوقت الحاضر. ارجو المواصلة معنا.


----------



## archi-insee (4 ديسمبر 2008)

جازاك الله خيرا و اتمنى من حضرتك مواصلة الدروس جعل الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## kotoz99 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

يا رب الموضوع يكمل فى اقرب وقت لو سمحت يا دكتور صلاح
وكل سنة وكلكم طيبين


----------



## ابوبكر محمد بارحيم (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على ما تبذلونه مع تقديرا على ادارة الملتقى وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## حنين الرافدين (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شــــكــــــرا جـــــزيـــــــلا


مجـــهــــــــوـوــود رائــــــ ع 

جــــ ع ـــــــله اللـه في ميـــزان حسنـــأتك 

<<< جــــاري التحميـــلــ


----------



## حنين الرافدين (5 ديسمبر 2008)

بانتظـــــار بقيـــة الدروس دكتــــور

بارك الله بيك


----------



## hamzadehimi (6 ديسمبر 2008)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## احمد عراقي (20 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## tbuly (20 يناير 2009)

بانتظـــــار بقيـــة الدروس دكتــــور


----------



## انس عبدالله (20 يناير 2009)

بانتظار باقي الدروس ارجوالاسراع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سعيد عبدالله (23 يناير 2009)

زادك الله من علمه وفضله
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## زهرة الاوركيد (25 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم
وننتظر كل جديد


----------



## فراس خيري (25 يناير 2009)

thank u too mutch


----------



## ايكوسان (25 يناير 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير أخي الكريم وان شاء الله ثواب هالعمل بكفة حسناتك..وصدقة جارية ان شاء الله .


----------



## سيف ذي يزن (12 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور

في انتظار البقية

صراحة شئ جميل جدا وجهد كبير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الدرووووووس الأكثر من رائعة وبارك الله فيك .......


----------



## kehh (13 مارس 2009)

الاخ سالدان الدكتور قال محاضرات بمقاومة المواد لكي نتذكرها ونستفيد منها 
فالتعليق من اجل التعليق لا يوجد له داعي


----------



## anasabomalek (13 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك يادكتور صلاح عل دروس المقاومة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الحضرمي (13 مارس 2009)

مشكورين على هذه المشاركه القيمه..........
وارجو المساعده في الحصول على كتاب رسم مدني ولكم مني جزيل الشكر ........


----------



## eng abdallah (14 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الوافر


----------



## eng abdallah (14 مارس 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا دكتور صلاح


----------



## modhb (14 مارس 2009)

thanks for this explain


----------



## فتحي السوفي (7 أبريل 2009)

والله تقديم جيد *ربنا يبارك فيك يا دكتور صلاح وننتظر باقي الدروس
*


----------



## برنس الهندسة (7 أبريل 2009)

بانتظار الدرس التاني 
مشكور


----------



## فتحي السوفي (8 أبريل 2009)

نحن بانتظار الدرس الثاني ايها الاخ العزيز


----------



## فتحي السوفي (20 أبريل 2009)

هل من جديد اخي حول الدرس الثاني ومشكوووووووووور


----------



## anass81 (20 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

نظرا لكثرة الاسئلة من دون رد من الاخ صاحب الموضوع , سوف يتم اقفال الموضوع

المشرف


----------

